# Laco 55mm Type B 28/50 YVR... where are the rest? :-)



## Bruce-YVR (Feb 12, 2006)

Would love to know where are the rest of the Laco 55mm Type A/B around the world ??

Type B 28/50 - YVR  

Vancouver, Canada ;-)

Bruce-YVR


----------



## Bruce-YVR (Feb 12, 2006)

Bruce-YVR said:


> Would love to know where are the rest of the Laco 55mm Type A/B around the world ??
> 
> Type B 28/50 - YVR
> 
> ...


Well... in 4-6 weeks :-d

Bruce


----------



## fachiro1 (Jan 24, 2007)

#15 is in La USA...waiting....waiting..........................


----------



## vincesf (Jun 8, 2009)

#7 A & B are in the U.S.
Specifically in San Francisco.

vincesf


----------



## Bruce-YVR (Feb 12, 2006)

vincesf said:


> #7 A & B are in the U.S.
> Specifically in San Francisco.
> 
> vincesf


1-6?

7 A/B in SFO - San Fran

8-14?

15 Type B - LAX - L A

16-26?

27 Type B - YYZ - Toronto ( I think its Uwe's )
28 Type B - YVR - Vancouver

29-50?
;-)


----------



## jkramer (Feb 20, 2008)

#50 Type B - Seattle, WA


----------



## Bruce-YVR (Feb 12, 2006)

jkramer said:


> #50 Type B - Seattle, WA


Nice!!

1-6?

7 A/B in SFO - San Fran

8-14?

15 Type B - LAX - L A

16-26?

27 Type B - YYZ - Toronto ( I think its Uwe's )
28 Type B - YVR - Vancouver

29-49?

50 Type B - SEA - Redmond, WA


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

incoming Nr: 26/50 Type A .

Tony


----------



## Bruce-YVR (Feb 12, 2006)

Tony A.H said:


> incoming Nr: 26/50 Type A .
> 
> Tony


1-6?

7 Type A/B - SFO - San Fran

8-14?

15 Type B - LAX - L A

16-25?

26 Type A - BOS - Boston
27 Type B - YYZ - Toronto ( I think its Uwe's )
28 Type B - YVR - Vancouver

29-49?

50 Type B - SEA - Redmond, WA


----------



## BigFoote2 (Oct 23, 2008)

#12 in Brooklyn, NY hopefully in 2 weeks |>


----------



## Bruce-YVR (Feb 12, 2006)

BigFoote2 said:


> #12 in Brooklyn, NY hopefully in 2 weeks |>


Type A or B??


----------



## Startime (Nov 7, 2009)

3B (already at home) and 16A (in work) is in Bavaria/Germany :-!

Regards
Startime


----------



## Bruce-YVR (Feb 12, 2006)

Startime said:


> 3B (already at home) and 16A (in work) is in Bavaria/Germany :-!
> 
> Regards
> Startime


1,2,4,5,6?

3 Type B - MUC

7 Type A/B - SFO - San Fran

8-14?

15 Type B - LAX - L A
16 Type A - MUC

16(B)-25?

26 Type A - BOS - Boston
27 Type B - YYZ - Toronto ( I think its Uwe's )
28 Type B - YVR - Vancouver

29-49?

50 Type B - SEA - Redmond, WA


----------



## BigFoote2 (Oct 23, 2008)

Bruce-YVR said:


> Type A or B??


Type B


----------



## ht8306 (Mar 12, 2008)

8 A and B arriving soon to Singapore


----------



## Bruce-YVR (Feb 12, 2006)

ht8306 said:


> 8 A and B arriving soon to Singapore


Ahhhhhhhh... you are the one who got the 8 

I got 28 ;-)

Bruce


----------



## Bruce-YVR (Feb 12, 2006)

ht8306 said:


> 8 A and B arriving soon to Singapore










*Re: Laco 55mm Type B 28/50 YVR... where are the rest? * 
Quote:
Originally Posted by *Startime*  
_3B (already at home) and 16A (in work) is in Bavaria/Germany :-!

Regards
Startime_

1,2,4,5,6?

3 Type B - MUC

7 Type A/B - SFO

8 Type A/B - SIN

9,10,11

12 Type B - JFK

13,14?

15 Type B - LAX 
16 Type A - MUC

16(B)-25?

26 Type A - BOS 
27 Type B - YYZ 
28 Type B - YVR

29-49?

50 Type B - SEA


----------



## aburman (Dec 19, 2009)

I've got 9B in process.

Alex


----------



## Bruce-YVR (Feb 12, 2006)

aburman said:


> I've got 9B in process.
> 
> Alex


we'll count you in


----------



## Bruce-YVR (Feb 12, 2006)

1,2,4,5,6?

3 Type B - MUC

7 Type A/B - SFO

8 Type A/B - SIN

9 Type B - JFK

9A,10,11

12 Type B - JFK

13,14?

15 Type B - LAX 
16 Type A - MUC

16(B)-25?

26 Type A - BOS 
27 Type B - YYZ 
28 Type B - YVR

29-49?

50 Type B - SEA


aburman said:


> I've got 9B in process.
> 
> Alex


----------



## fachiro1 (Jan 24, 2007)

i have #15 type A


----------



## Bruce-YVR (Feb 12, 2006)

fachiro1 said:


> i have #15 type A


1,2,4,5,6?

3 Type B - MUC

7 Type A/B - SFO

8 Type A/B - SIN

9 Type B - JFK

9A,10,11

12 Type B - JFK

13,14?

15 Type A - LAX
15 Type B - LAX 
16 Type A - MUC

16(B)-25?

26 Type A - BOS 
27 Type B - YYZ 
28 Type B - YVR

29-49?

50 Type B - SEA


----------



## ht8306 (Mar 12, 2008)

28 is cool too  We are the 8 family


----------



## Bruce-YVR (Feb 12, 2006)

ht8306 said:


> 28 is cool too  We are the 8 family


----------



## EZM1 (May 28, 2009)

G'day Bruce, have ordered Type B, magic number 33 from Peter and 4 / 6 weeks can't come quick enough.

Will it be the only one in Sydney, Oztralia??


----------



## Bruce-YVR (Feb 12, 2006)

EZM1 said:


> G'day Bruce, have ordered Type B, magic number 33 from Peter and 4 / 6 weeks can't come quick enough.
> 
> Will it be the only one in Sydney, Oztralia??


1,2,4,5,6?

3 Type B - MUC

7 Type A/B - SFO

8 Type A/B - SIN

9 Type B - JFK

9A,10,11

12 Type B - JFK

13,14?

15 Type A - LAX
15 Type B - LAX 
16 Type A - MUC

16(B)-25?

26 Type A - BOS 
27 Type B - YYZ 
28 Type B - YVR

29-33(A)?

33 Type B - SYD

34-49?

50 Type B - SEA


----------



## vincesf (Jun 8, 2009)

Bruce:
I never thanked you for organizing this information, so THANK YOU.
It is interesting to see the following for Laco's, extending all over the globe.

Thanks again from #7 A & B


----------



## EZM1 (May 28, 2009)

vincesf said:


> Bruce:
> I never thanked you for organizing this information, so THANK YOU.
> It is interesting to see the following for Laco's, extending all over the globe.
> 
> Thanks again from #7 A & B


Here, here...

Thanks Bruce! Hopefully Peter could also fill the gaps of owners who don't frequent WUS

Cheers


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

I suggested a registry a while back so this is great. However, what's with the airport codes? For those not in the aviation industry it doesn't make a lot of sense... :-s


----------



## Bruce-YVR (Feb 12, 2006)

Uwe W. said:


> I suggested a registry a while back so this is great. However, what's with the airport codes? For those not in the aviation industry it doesn't make a lot of sense... :-s


Well... it is a pilot watch after all :-d


----------



## mith321 (Jan 25, 2009)

waiting from my 02/50 Type B ( Melbourne) - was informed that 2-3 weeks for delivery, its going to be a long wait


----------



## Bruce-YVR (Feb 12, 2006)

mith321 said:


> waiting from my 02/50 Type B ( Melbourne) - was informed that 2-3 weeks for delivery, its going to be a long wait


1?

2A?

2 Type B - MEL

3A?

3 Type B - MUC

4,5,6?

7 Type A/B - SFO

8 Type A/B - SIN

9 Type B - JFK

9A,10,11

12 Type B - JFK

13,14?

15 Type A - LAX
15 Type B - LAX 
16 Type A - MUC

16(B)-25?

26 Type A - BOS 
27 Type B - YYZ 
28 Type B - YVR

29-33(A)?

33 Type B - SYD

34-49?

50 Type B - SEA


----------



## aburman (Dec 19, 2009)

I've got #20 Type A coming to go with my #9 Type B.

Alex


----------



## Bruce-YVR (Feb 12, 2006)

aburman said:


> I've got #20 Type A coming to go with my #9 Type B.
> 
> Alex


1?

2A?

2 Type B - MEL

3A?

3 Type B - MUC

4,5,6?

7 Type A/B - SFO

8 Type A/B - SIN

9 Type B - JFK

9A,10,11

12 Type B - JFK

13,14?

15 Type A - LAX
15 Type B - LAX 
16 Type A - MUC

16(B)-19?

20 Type A - JFK

20(B)-25?

26 Type A - BOS 
27 Type B - YYZ 
28 Type B - YVR

29-33(A)?

33 Type B - SYD

34-49?

50 Type B - SEA


----------



## SLA (May 20, 2010)

Type B #23 of 50. LAS.


----------



## Bruce-YVR (Feb 12, 2006)

SLA said:


> Type B #23 of 50. LAS.


1?

2A?

2 Type B - MEL

3A?

3 Type B - MUC

4,5,6?

7 Type A/B - SFO

8 Type A/B - SIN

9 Type B - JFK

9A,10,11

12 Type B - JFK

13,14?

15 Type A - LAX
15 Type B - LAX 
16 Type A - MUC

16(B)-19?

20 Type A - JFK

20(B)-23 (A)?

23 Type B - LAS

24-25?
26 Type A - BOS 
27 Type B - YYZ 
28 Type B - YVR

29-33(A)?

33 Type B - SYD

34-49?

50 Type B - SEA


----------



## Xclnlife (Sep 11, 2006)

Hey Bruce! 7A is now in SNA via SFO, much thanks to Vince for a flawless transaction last month!


----------



## Bruce-YVR (Feb 12, 2006)

Xclnlife said:


> Hey Bruce! 7A is now in SNA via SFO, much thanks to Vince for a flawless transaction last month!


1?

2A?

2 Type B - MEL

3A?

3 Type B - MUC

4,5,6?

7 Type A - SNA
7 Type B - SFO

8 Type A/B - SIN

9 Type B - JFK

9A,10,11

12 Type B - JFK

13,14?

15 Type A - LAX
15 Type B - LAX 
16 Type A - MUC

16(B)-19?

20 Type A - JFK

20(B)-23 (A)?

23 Type B - LAS

24-25?
26 Type A - BOS 
27 Type B - YYZ 
28 Type B - YVR

29-33(A)?

33 Type B - SYD

34-49?

50 Type B - SEA


----------



## JoeDie (Jun 27, 2010)

Hello!

I registered just to let you know where No.18 B is.
It only needed to travel 100km to the north from Pforzheim.
Number 18 of Baumuster B is in Viernheim / Germany.

JoeDie


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Hallo JoeDie. Herzlich willkommen bei Watchuseek.

Hope you enjoy no. 18 ;-)


----------



## Bruce-YVR (Feb 12, 2006)

JoeDie said:


> Hello!
> 
> I registered just to let you know where No.18 B is.
> It only needed to travel 100km to the north from Pforzheim.
> ...


Thanks...
1?

2A?

2 Type B - MEL

3A?

3 Type B - MUC

4,5,6?

7 Type A - SNA
7 Type B - SFO

8 Type A/B - SIN

9 Type B - JFK

9A,10,11

12 Type B - JFK

13,14?

15 Type A - LAX
15 Type B - LAX 
16 Type A - MUC

16(B)-17?

18 Type A?

18 Type B - FRA

19?

20 Type A - JFK

20(B)-23 (A)?

23 Type B - LAS

24-25?
26 Type A - BOS 
27 Type B - YYZ 
28 Type B - YVR

29-33(A)?

33 Type B - SYD

34-49?

50 Type B - SEA


----------



## Way (Jan 26, 2010)

I have #48, B dial, in Los Angeles, Ca.


----------



## Bruce-YVR (Feb 12, 2006)

Way said:


> I have #48, B dial, in Los Angeles, Ca.


Cool!

Thanks...
1?

2A?

2 Type B - MEL

3A?

3 Type B - MUC

4,5,6?

7 Type A - SNA
7 Type B - SFO

8 Type A/B - SIN

9 Type B - JFK

9A,10,11

12 Type B - JFK

13,14?

15 Type A - LAX
15 Type B - LAX 
16 Type A - MUC

16(B)-17?

18 Type A?

18 Type B - FRA

19?

20 Type A - JFK

20(B)-23 (A)?

23 Type B - LAS

24-25?
26 Type A - BOS 
27 Type B - YYZ 
28 Type B - YVR

29-33(A)?

33 Type B - SYD

34-48 A?

48 Type B - LAX

49?

50 Type B - SEA


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

NICE.!
i like the Base too ;-)
enjoy


----------



## Bruce-YVR (Feb 12, 2006)

1?

2A?

2 Type B - MEL

3A?

3 Type B - MUC

4,5,6?

7 Type A - SNA
7 Type B - SFO 

8 Type A/B - SIN

9 Type B - JFK

9A,10,11

12 Type B - JFK

13,14?

15 Type A - LAX
15 Type B - LAX 
16 Type A - MUC

16(B)-17?

18 Type A?

18 Type B - FRA

19?

20 Type A - JFK

20(B)-23 (A)?

23 Type B - LAS

24 Type A - FRA

24 B-25?
26 Type A - BOS 
27 Type B - YYZ 
28 Type B - YVR

29-33(A)?

33 Type B - SYD

34-42A

42 Type B - FRA

48 A? 
48 Type B - LAX

49?

50 Type B - SEA


----------



## Bruce-YVR (Feb 12, 2006)

wrong formatting


----------



## Bruce-YVR (Feb 12, 2006)

# Type Location 
1 Type A ? 1 Type B ? 
2 Type A ? 2 Type B MEL 
3 Type A ? 3 Type B MUC 
4 Type A ? 4 Type B ? 
5 Type A ? 5 Type B ? 
6 Type A ? 6 Type B ? 
7 Type A SNA 7 Type B SFO 
8 Type A SIN 8 Type B SIN 
9 Type A ? 9 Type B JFK 
10 Type A ? 10 Type B ? 

# Type Location 
11 Type A ? 11 Type B ? 
12 Type A ? 12 Type B JFK 
13 Type A ? 13 Type B ? 
14 Type A ? 14 Type B ? 
15 Type A LAX 15 Type B LAX 
16 Type A MUC 16 Type B ? 
17 Type A ? 17 Type B ? 
18 Type A ? 18 Type B FRA 
19 Type A ? 19 Type B ? 
20 Type A JFK 20 Type B ? 

# Type Location 
21 Type A ? 21 Type B ? 
22 Type A ? 22 Type B ? 
23 Type A ? 23 Type B LAS 
24 Type A FRA 24 Type B ? 
25 Type A ? 25 Type B ? 
26 Type A BOS 26 Type B ? 
27 Type A ? 27 Type B YYZ 
28 Type A ? 28 Type B YVR 
29 Type A ? 29 Type B ? 
30 Type A ? 30 Type B ? 

# Type Location 
31 Type A ? 31 Type B ? 
32 Type A ? 32 Type B ? 
33 Type A ? 33 Type B SYD 
34 Type A ? 34 Type B ? 
35 Type A ? 35 Type B ? 
36 Type A ? 36 Type B ? 
37 Type A ? 37 Type B ? 
38 Type A ? 38 Type B ? 
39 Type A ? 39 Type B ? 
40 Type A ? 40 Type B ? 

# Type Location 
41 Type A ? 41 Type B ? 
42 Type A ? 42 Type B FRA 
43 Type A ? 43 Type B ? 
 44 Type A ? 44 Type B ? 
45 Type A ? 45 Type B ? 
46 Type A ? 46 Type B ? 
47 Type A ? 47 Type B ? 
48 Type A ? 48 Type B LAX 
49 Type A ? 49 Type B ? 
50 Type A ? 50 Type B SEA


----------



## HockeyBrand (Sep 6, 2007)

Heya, congrats to all you guys! Bruce nice #28!! :-!


----------



## jburson250 (Oct 11, 2006)

I recieved #46 Type B this morning.
This is one magnificent timepiece.
Nearest airport code is MHT (Manchester, NH).
Chose 46 to help me remember my birth year.


----------



## Bruce-YVR (Feb 12, 2006)

jburson250 said:


> I recieved #46 Type B this morning.
> This is one magnificent timepiece.
> Nearest airport code is MHT (Manchester, NH).
> Chose 46 to help me remember my birth year.


#Type Location 
1 Type A ? 1 Type B ? 
2 Type A ? 2 Type B MEL 
3 Type A ? 3 Type B MUC 
4 Type A ? 4 Type B ? 
5 Type A ? 5 Type B ? 
6 Type A ? 6 Type B ? 
7 Type A SNA 7 Type B SFO 
8 Type A SIN 8 Type B SIN 
9 Type A ? 9 Type B JFK 
10 Type A ? 10 Type B ?

# Type Location 
11 Type A ? 11 Type B ? 
12 Type A ? 12 Type B JFK 
13 Type A ? 13 Type B ? 
14 Type A ? 14 Type B ? 
15 Type A LAX 15 Type B LAX 
16 Type A MUC 16 Type B ? 
17 Type A ? 17 Type B ? 
18 Type A ? 18 Type B FRA 
19 Type A ? 19 Type B ? 
20 Type A JFK 20 Type B ?

# Type Location 
21 Type A ? 21 Type B ? 
22 Type A ? 22 Type B ? 
23 Type A ? 23 Type B LAS 
24 Type A FRA 24 Type B ? 
25 Type A ? 25 Type B ? 
26 Type A BOS 26 Type B ? 
27 Type A ? 27 Type B YYZ 
28 Type A ? 28 Type B YVR 
29 Type A ? 29 Type B ? 
30 Type A ? 30 Type B ?

# Type Location 
31 Type A ? 31 Type B ? 
32 Type A ? 32 Type B ? 
33 Type A ? 33 Type B SYD 
34 Type A ? 34 Type B ? 
35 Type A ? 35 Type B ? 
36 Type A ? 36 Type B ? 
37 Type A ? 37 Type B ? 
38 Type A ? 38 Type B ? 
39 Type A ? 39 Type B ? 
40 Type A ? 40 Type B ?

# Type Location 
41 Type A ? 41 Type B ? 
42 Type A ? 42 Type B FRA 
43 Type A ? 43 Type B ? 
44 Type A ? 44 Type B ? 
45 Type A ? 45 Type B ? 
46 Type A ? 46 Type B MHT 
47 Type A ? 47 Type B ? 
48 Type A ? 48 Type B LAX 
49 Type A ? 49 Type B ? 
50 Type A ? 50 Type B SEA


----------



## fabiog (Oct 14, 2008)

Hello friends type 6 A is mine...
I live in Modena Italy 
Ciao Fabio


----------



## Bruce-YVR (Feb 12, 2006)

fabiog said:


> Hello friends type 6 A is mine...
> I live in Modena Italy
> Ciao Fabio


Grazie! too bad we cant scream Forza Italia this World Cup

#Type Location 
1 Type A ? 1 Type B ? 
2 Type A ? 2 Type B MEL 
3 Type A ? 3 Type B MUC 
4 Type A ? 4 Type B ? 
5 Type A ? 5 Type B ? 
6 Type A LIPM 6 Type B ? 
7 Type A SNA 7 Type B SFO 
8 Type A SIN 8 Type B SIN 
9 Type A ? 9 Type B JFK 
10 Type A ? 10 Type B ?

# Type Location 
11 Type A ? 11 Type B ? 
12 Type A ? 12 Type B JFK 
13 Type A ? 13 Type B ? 
14 Type A ? 14 Type B ? 
15 Type A LAX 15 Type B LAX 
16 Type A MUC 16 Type B ? 
17 Type A ? 17 Type B ? 
18 Type A ? 18 Type B FRA 
19 Type A ? 19 Type B ? 
20 Type A JFK 20 Type B ?

# Type Location 
21 Type A ? 21 Type B ? 
22 Type A ? 22 Type B ? 
23 Type A ? 23 Type B LAS 
24 Type A FRA 24 Type B ? 
25 Type A ? 25 Type B ? 
26 Type A BOS 26 Type B ? 
27 Type A ? 27 Type B YYZ 
28 Type A ? 28 Type B YVR 
29 Type A ? 29 Type B ? 
30 Type A ? 30 Type B ?

# Type Location 
31 Type A ? 31 Type B ? 
32 Type A ? 32 Type B ? 
33 Type A ? 33 Type B SYD 
34 Type A ? 34 Type B ? 
35 Type A ? 35 Type B ? 
36 Type A ? 36 Type B ? 
37 Type A ? 37 Type B ? 
38 Type A ? 38 Type B ? 
39 Type A ? 39 Type B ? 
40 Type A ? 40 Type B ?

# Type Location 
41 Type A ? 41 Type B ? 
42 Type A ? 42 Type B FRA 
43 Type A ? 43 Type B ? 
44 Type A ? 44 Type B ? 
45 Type A ? 45 Type B ? 
46 Type A ? 46 Type B MHT 
47 Type A ? 47 Type B ? 
48 Type A ? 48 Type B LAX 
49 Type A ? 49 Type B ? 
50 Type A ? 50 Type B SEA


----------



## Joerg (Jul 13, 2010)

Hello everybody, 
No. 30 Type B just arrived in Munich (MUC).
A very nice watch !


----------



## avatar1 (Sep 15, 2008)

31 Type B : VIE :-d


----------



## BigFoote2 (Oct 23, 2008)

Type A, 21/50 JFK:-!


----------



## Dani-B (Aug 23, 2010)

Good Evening!
Laco 55mm Replica Typ B #24/50 is mine - living in Zurich (ZRH), Switzerland.
Greez Dani


----------



## mrfloopy (Apr 8, 2009)

Pleased to report that Type B dial #33/50 has found a new home with me in Adelaide (ADL), South Australia, Australia, with thanks to EZM1.


----------

